# Moving averages



## szandor (25 July 2008)

iam currently trading the S&P emini intraday,just interested to find out which if any SMA's or EMA's traders are using and on which charts.Iam currently trialing the 5EMA and 20EMA on a 144 tick chart with mixed results.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 July 2008)

How do you use a tick chart? What advantage do you see in using that above a 1 or 2 min period? or even 5 min in such a choppy fut.

On the moving avg what are you using them for. Signals? Trend filters? Support/Resistance?


----------



## Rockhoundnz (26 July 2008)

szandor said:


> iam currently trading the S&P emini intraday,just interested to find out which if any SMA's or EMA's traders are using and on which charts.Iam currently trialing the 5EMA and 20EMA on a 144 tick chart with mixed results.




I use 5SMA and 20SMA on my 15min and 60 min charts, and 89tick SMA on my 1 min and 89tick charts. I use the long term time frames for trend and support/resistance and the short ones for support and resistance.


----------

